# Deer Lease Bathroom Question



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

We buillt a 6'X10' portable bathroom at the lease about 5yrs ago. The bathroom does a great job except one problem we have had. Our toilet does not flush worth a darn. We have had three different toilets and all slowly flush. Our septic is a 275 gallon tote that we suck out every 6 months. PVC is 4" and drops into the top of tote. We have no vent but we do unscrew the clean out. Is this a vent problem? I do not see why we need a vent if the pvc just sits on top of the tote opening. Help me out!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

I think this is might be a vent problem. Sounds like the pipe going down to the tote needs to vent at the top in order to get air over the water. No different that the pipe in your house. There is air over the toilet water, but once it goes through the trap and into the sewer pipe, it is vented to allow air over the water.

That's just my uneducated opinion. I am not a plumber.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I'm not a plumber either; But plumbing requires a lot of air to flow properly...
Get a 1 & 1/2" x 4" saddle tee to sit on the 4"...Put a vent just as soon as it exits
the bathroom...And put a 2' piece of PVC in the small opening....I'd bet this takes
care of the problem....
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Add a vent, all plumbing needs venting unless driven by a pump in a closed system.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

I think the problem was fixed this weekend. Buddy installed a new toilet and it flushes great! When the 4" pvc pipe just sits on top of the tote, why would it need to be vented? Seems the whole pipe is vented at the outlet to the tote.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Simple vent diagram.

SG2


----------

